# Donations sought for K-9 unit



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Donations sought for K-9 unit

REHOBOTH -- The Rehoboth Police Department is seeking donations to fund a police dog unit.

The department needs to raise a minimum of $10,000 that will go toward costs of starting the program, maintaining it and necessary equipment and training.
Patrolman Craig Forget said dogs have a sense of smell about 700 times greater than humans. Their hearing is also far superior to humans enabling them to perform tasks an office cannot, he said.

Anyone with questions should call Forget at the police department at 508-252-3722. Anyone wishing to donate to the program can send a check or money order to the K-9 Unit Gift Fund, 334 Anawan St., Rehoboth, Mass., 02769.

http://www.thesunchronicle.com/articles/2004/12/02/city/city6.txt


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Don't forget you can make a donation for a dog vest for this dog either directly or through

http://www.mavestadog.org/


----------

